# Who has the best Head Boat? in the area



## jones112b (May 24, 2013)

Looking for a headboat preferably solomons islsnd, chesapeake beach, north beach... will run to Annapolis or Kent Moor if necessary? Thanks for the help


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the Ms Violet operated by Capt. Darrell Roy out of Kent Narrows
410-924-6729


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

save the fuel and get on the hooker in cheseapeake beach,all the headboats are fishing for the same thing basically-spot and rock during the day and croaker during the night.being that yer in so.maryland,the hooker or the night boat-lady hooker is yer best ticket


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Where are the Hooker boats I have not seen them I thought they got rid of them. The Miss Chesapeake Beach. Is now fishing out of Chesapeake beach and has been going out almost every day spot and perch mostly

9


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

9 rock said:


> Where are the Hooker boats I have not seen them I thought they got rid of them. The Miss Chesapeake Beach. Is now fishing out of Chesapeake beach and has been going out almost every day spot and perch mostly
> 
> 9


ya know i could be wrong,been wrong before.it's been awhile since i mated out of chesy beach.iffn it's the miss chesapeake now,then that would still be my recommendation based on where the O.P. is located


----------



## jones112b (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info and suggestions


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Bunky's out of Solomons will put you on croakers, spot and white perch. http://www.bunkyscharterboats.com/head-boat.html


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> ya know i could be wrong,been wrong before.it's been awhile since i mated out of chesy beach.iffn it's the miss chesapeake now,then that would still be my recommendation based on where the O.P. is located


I can't remember what they did with the hooker boats. The miss Chesapeake actually sits in a slip I live a handful of houses up from the rod n reel and people are lined up ready to go every day the spot fishing has been reel good nice size in fact we are have a hard time catching the smaller ones for live lining witch had also been real good 

9


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> save the fuel and get on the hooker in cheseapeake beach,all the headboats are fishing for the same thing basically-spot and rock during the day and croaker during the night.being that yer in so.maryland,the hooker or the night boat-lady hooker is yer best ticket


I stopped going on their party boats a long time ago. Unless they have changed significantly I would not recommend them.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Fished on the Ms.Violet today, lots of med WP, Spot and Rock.
Not much size to them, but mostly non stop action on them all day!

GB


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

MSC said:


> Bunky's out of Solomons will put you on croakers, spot and white perch. http://www.bunkyscharterboats.com/head-boat.html


I also suggest Bunky's out of Solomons. Haven't been on a headboat out of Chesapeake Beach since the Bounty Hunter stopped party boat fishing. Went on the Tom Hooker twice with really bad results. Has anyone been on the Miss Chesapeake Beach? How is it compared to the Tom Hooker?


----------

